# My Wood Burner



## msmith (Jan 18, 2007)

I was asked to show a couple of pics and share a few details on the General
 One one side i have a fire box combo oven thats 30x30 5' tall attached is a 30"x6' barrel with a 6" swievel stack. I had the barrel rolled from a sheet of 3/16 metal. Have installed heat shield and tunning plates from box to barrel. All cooking grates are made with 1/2"x1/2" tubing and 1/2" round rod. The fire box has 1/2 metal bottom the rest is 3/16". Have 2 propane side burners and a utility box. The other side has a wood box a refrigerated beer cooler. stainless steel sink and use a beer keg for water tank. Also have an upright smoker with side fire box both are made with 1/4" metal. Fire box is 2'x2' and upright is 30"x30"x36" tall. Have a 3" swievel stack on it. All the doors were bent with 3/4" lips to help seal in the smoke. The small handles are welding hammers with the heads cut off and bent to keep doors shut. The big handles are handicaped rails they dont get hot like steel handles. The door on the small fire box is off of a 1939 boiler and it has a small sliding vent. And of course cant forget the big rooster weather vain. Trimmed out all the doors with light gauge stainless steel just for looks. And the trailor I made with 3"x3"x3/16 tubing. Its a lot of work but well worth it the wife didnt see for 6 months said she was a smoker widow lol.


----------



## bubbly top bbq (Jan 18, 2007)

A work of art!!!!!

If I had something that nice sitting in my yard I'd have it chained up too. :)


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jan 18, 2007)

Nice... Really Nice....


----------



## ultramag (Jan 18, 2007)

That is a real masterpiece Marvin! I like the name too. ;)


----------



## chris_harper (Jan 18, 2007)

i get to see it in person soon. eat your hearts out!


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 18, 2007)

That is one sweet ride. 
I'm starting to think I need to post a pic of my mutt for my avatar.


----------



## msmith (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks guys the compliments mean a lot makes me feel great. Ultramag your the one who named it but I bet ya already knew that lol. Gunslinger post that avatar lets show off these stick burners.


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 19, 2007)

I was actually referring to my ugly Boston terrier. I'm starting to feel a bit inadequate with all these pets as avatars.


----------



## msmith (Jan 19, 2007)

Sorry about that gunslinger im like randy thought that was the name of your rig. Boy do I feel like a  cotton headed ninny muggins.


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 19, 2007)

See It?, I'm thinking cook on it....or maybe even make love to it :oops: 

Marvin,
             I've seen alot of smokers, from tailgaters to semi sized party rigs.  Yours is by far the sweetest looking rig I've ever seen.  Are you going to haul it up to the SMF get together in Mo. this summer?

Tim


----------



## chris_harper (Jan 19, 2007)

tim, marvin is bringing to my house and we are going to smoke together. our wives will be in the kitchen, making sides or what-not.  we will probably smoke a whole pig on his, and i don't know what on mine.  maybe a brisket? marvin, any ideas?


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 19, 2007)

Marivn 

That's the purdiest cooker of any kind I've ever seen! A real beauty!

Debi


----------



## chris_harper (Jan 19, 2007)

here is me smoking a brisket yesterday. my wife just had to take a picture, so she got me while i was tending to the fire.


----------



## msmith (Jan 19, 2007)

Well dickey im glad you liked it I have a lot of time invested in building it. Believe it or not as far as money wise Ive got $ 2000.00 out of pocket, called in a lot of favors and have a very good friend that owns a custom metal shop, if not for him I wouldnt have been able to build this. 

Chris we can do a whole pig if you want to but lets get one around 40lbs the one I did before was a little to much.


----------



## chris_harper (Jan 19, 2007)

sounds good to me, marvin.  there is a store here that has shoulder roasts for $1.99/lb right now. i bought two today, and put in the freezer. might get two more tomorrow (limit of 2 per person).


----------



## msmith (Jan 20, 2007)

Ok I started to name my smoker General Lee and put the flag on it. But Id probably be put in jail for it so when Ultramag called it hot rod thats what it is. But I still think general lee would have been cool.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 20, 2007)

Yeah I don't think Mr. Bush would like that.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 21, 2007)

Some of you folks have rigs to big to even fit my backyard! And here I dreaming of a buying Chargriller Pro or a Kingkooker vertical to fit on my 8 x 10 porch. LOL


----------



## up in smoke (Jan 21, 2007)

I will continue to consider you a gentleman of the south! Suh! I salute you for your endeavor!


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 22, 2007)

:lol:  Chris,
                  We know you're a handsome fella and all, but I think we really wanted to see the smoker, perhaps more than we wanted to see you. :lol: 

Tim


----------



## msmith (Jan 23, 2007)

I just want to know how was the brisket.


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 23, 2007)

Every Man (and woman) has to name their Toy!  Unlike automobiles that are always a girls name.......Smokers inheritely have Masculine names.

Being a retired Fire Officer, mine is appropriately named "Backfire".  Also being born'd and raised from the South, with deep family roots in Florida and Georgia, I would have gone with "General Lee".  But hey............that's just me!   :twisted: 

Jeff


----------



## chris_harper (Jan 23, 2007)

lol, y'all are too funny. marvin, the brisket was very good.  tim, i posted a pic in the "color of smokers" thread, in the "other resources" section. here it is again, though. 
*note: i had not mounted my thermometers in the door yet when i took this pic after painting it.*


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 23, 2007)

Chris,
         It looks like a dandy!  It is a wise smoking man that exits his stack from the bottom, or at least from the middle of the end opposite the firebox.  I bet there's not more than a 5* difference in grate temp from one end to the other.

Jeff,
        Mine's name is Betsy.  Does that make me gay?  (Not a very masculine name) :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 


Tim


----------



## up in smoke (Jan 23, 2007)

DickeydooBBQ, if ya had named it Bruce, we might worry then! :roll:


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 23, 2007)

:lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 23, 2007)

Well........................it is better than Bruce.    :shock: 

By masculine, I did not necessarily mean just any Dudes name.  Yours is the first Smoker (I'm aware of) that you couldn't drive, named Betsy.   :lol:   Most smoker names are related to the guys profession, hobbie or heritage.

I'll give you a pass, this time, Dickey!

Jeff


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 24, 2007)

You're too kind.  :roll:


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 25, 2007)

Uh, oh...............he's rolling his eyes at me!    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Jeff


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 25, 2007)

That feels alot safer than a wink, huh?


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey, "A Wink's As Good As A Nod To A Blind Horse"!  (Awesome Album!)

You know I'm just bustin' ya, Right?

Jeff

*Had to edit to"Blind"..........duh!   (early '70's Rod Stewart album)


----------



## msmith (Jan 27, 2007)

Dickey I would really like to come up with the smoker but thats a long way from home. Ill just fire it up here and be there in smoke signals.


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 28, 2007)

Is your firebox made from a cast iron wood stove? I see what looks to be an ornate door on it. I have often considered cast iron, but figured I'd wait till mine burns out.


----------



## msmith (Jan 29, 2007)

Gunslinger that is a cast iron door, its supposed to be from a 1939 boiler a friend bought it at a antique store and gave it to me for the smoker. That door is two pieces the whole center comes loose.


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 29, 2007)

Very nice. It dresses it up and gives it a vintage feel. I love old.


----------



## msmith (Jan 31, 2007)

When I can take another pic gunslinger Ill show you how it stands out better since I painted the center with a darker red metal flake paint and the old water pump mounted on the fire box along with the texas star Im mounting on the wood box. I keep adding here and there and its sure hard to keep it looking new.


----------



## msmith (Feb 4, 2007)

Ok I updated the pic now you can see the door better. Here you go Big Al


----------



## msmith (Jul 5, 2007)

Royma here is my wood burner it is not reverse flow bur works great, this may give you some ideas hope it helps.


----------

